# M5 and 7Artisan's Fish Eye



## Bennymiata (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks to littleB, I got my very cheap fish-eye lens to work nicely with my M5, and here are some low-res photos I took from around my home in Sydney.
These have been PP'd to taste in Lightroom, but have not has any lens corrections applied to them.

While this is just a $139.00 lens, I think it does a pretty good job considering.
With some corrections, this could be quite a good lens for interior and real estate shots too.
I'm quite surprised at how sharp and colourful the lens is, especially considering the price.


----------



## DannyPwins (Oct 31, 2017)

Bennymiata said:


> Thanks to littleB, I got my very cheap fish-eye lens to work nicely with my M5, and here are some low-res photos I took from around my home in Sydney.
> These have been PP'd to taste in Lightroom, but have not has any lens corrections applied to them.
> 
> While this is just a $139.00 lens, I think it does a pretty good job considering.
> ...



I didn’t find a Canon mount for this lens. Which one did you get?


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Danny, I got the lens from www.linkdelight.com but this lens only fits the M5 and isn't available in EF or Ef-s mounts.

They were about the only place I found this lens in ef-m mount.

It's a nicely made and solid feeling lens too,especially for the money.


----------

